# Butkicker Installation



## Guest

It looks like Buttkickers will definitely enhance the at home theatre experience. I have a 4 seat theatre seating arrangement with the middle two seats joining in a love seat arrangement. All the seats are bolted together. There are three legs each on the two side seats and the love seat arrangement has 5 legs.

Now the questions...How many Buttkickers do you suggest using the Butkicker Amp and wirless system?
If one should I attach to the end seat or better to attach to the middle section? If more what is the optimum arrangement? And finally should I install a kinetic isolater all all the remaining legs for best results or should I just use the isolaters that come with the kit?

Sorry for all the questions but quite excited about setting this up but rather nervous about actually doing it correctly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RSH

Glenn,

If the seats are bolted together and it makes a very sturdy 4 seat unit, then 2 buttkickers will do the job, and if you feel they do not, you can always add more. You are not saying what kind of seating it is, but if these are recliners, than you want to make sure that there is enough clearance for the buttkickers. I would recommend attaching the buttkickers to a frame of the chairs and use isolators under each foot.


----------



## salvasol

Glenn W. Meche said:


> It looks like Buttkickers will definitely enhance the at home theatre experience. ...... should I install a kinetic isolater all all the remaining legs for best results or should I just use the isolaters that come with the kit? Sorry for all the questions but quite excited about setting this up but rather nervous about actually doing it correctly. Thanks in advance!


Do as Roman said .... they helped me with my Buttkicker set up too :T :T :T :T ..... If you can, attach one rubber isolator to each leg to separate the seat from the floor; in mycase I had three recliners stuck together, four legs each (12 total) and I used the kit to install the buttkicker (plattform and 5 more isolators), I tried but seats were not leveled so you can't feel the same in all the seats ... so I ordered extra isolators and I installed one on each leg ... now everything is level and you can feel the shake in all seats .... be prepared to be like this 
:scared:  :boxer: watching movies ....


----------



## tcarcio

Does it matter if the floor is rug covered or not, and will it still work the same useing the isolators?


----------



## salvasol

tcarcio said:


> Does it matter if the floor is rug covered or not, and will it still work the same useing the isolators?


I think you will get a better feeling with the isolators ... if you have a carpeted floor, it will be better to have a piece of hard surface (wood, tile, etc.) under the isolator ... :yes::yes::yes:

My front row is over the hardboard floor and the second row over carpet (very thin, marine carpet) and you can feel the difference ... what I did, is to place a piece of wood under the isolator to separate the isolator from the carpet :yes::yes:


----------



## tcarcio

Thanks, I will give that a try. I am expecting the buttkicker to be here on weednseday and can't wait to try them out.


----------



## salvasol

tcarcio said:


> Thanks, I will give that a try. I am expecting the buttkicker to be here on weednseday and can't wait to try them out.


Nice ... be prepared for a new experiences watching movies, specially explosions, crashes, trains, helicopters, bombs, etc ... you'll be :scared::unbelievable::sweat::yay:

When installing the buttkicker everybody has different settings (according to their taste) .... you can start with the crossover at 70 or 65 and the volume (gain control) half way ... and then increase or decrease according to your taste.

Here is alink to a review on the internet http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/buttkicker-lfe-kit/page-2

Have fun :T:T


----------



## tcarcio

I just got the kit hooked up and will do some tweeking later because I am back off to work. The little time I spent with it after hooking it up was pretty good though. I can tell you that my dog went flying off the couch when the bombs started to explode in Transformers. Pretty funny. I have 2 subs so I am running the buttkicker amp from the lfe out on the back of my ED A5-350 sub. I cant wait to play with this thing later. Thanks for the link on the review it was very helpfull. Well off to work, I have to start saving up for the shaker for the loveseat now.:yay:


----------



## tcarcio

Do any of you notice that there is a small rattle in the buttkickers. I can only notice it at low volumes but is this normal?


----------



## salvasol

tcarcio said:


> Do any of you notice that there is a small rattle in the buttkickers. I can only notice it at low volumes but is this normal?


I'm not sure if is the same noise I hear ... bu I think is when the piston is moving :huh: ... I don't pay attention to this :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## tcarcio

Well if you hear something also that is probably the same noise. It is not loud and not noticeable unless you are trying to hear it but I did so that is why I was wondering.............Thanks....:T


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting this as I have a similar setup. Now I have been reading about buttkickers and feel this must be on my to do list(along with thousand other ideas)


----------



## salvasol

novalax said:


> ... this must be on my to do list(along with thousand other ideas)


Welcome to the club :bigsmile: :yes:


----------

